# When to go to the hospital for dehydration?



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

I have been dealing with severe m/s, but have been able to eat and drink small amounts.

Then, my family came down with a stomach bug, and I have been vomiting and having diahrea for the past 12 hours. I am trying to take a couple sips only of gatorade every little bit, but I cannot keep it down. I think being dehydrated is making me more nauseous now.

A similar thing happened to me in my second pregnancy and I ended up in the hospital. They gave me IV fluids and Phenergan and I was 100% better. I can't remember how long I had been sick that time though.

Any thoughts on how long I should give myself to recover from this naturally before going to the hospital.

It really should be illegal for a pregnant woman to get a stomach bug.









eta- i am also still nursing my 19 mo, if that makes any difference.


----------



## mamatoady (Mar 16, 2004)

do you think they have to keep you in order to give you iv's or can they just hook you up for a little while. Honestly, I'd say go in today especially if you're later on in pg because the dehydration can cause contractions. I'd have to think about it for a while if they were going to keep me--It would have traumatized my kids to suddenly not have me for a night when they were less than 2yrs.

can you ask your doc or midwife what they think?
Sarah


----------



## wanderinggypsy (Jul 26, 2005)

In past pregnancies I've had to go in for a couple hours of IV to get rehydrated. They don't have to keep you overnight or anything. I'd go now and get feeling better.

Hope you're recovered soon.


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

You poor thing- last new years I was 12 weeks pregnant and nursing a 18 month old and I had an awful stomach bug and so did DH! AND my mom wouldn't come over to help us because she didnt want to get sick









The midwives said I didn't need to go for IV fluids.

Feel better.


----------



## Mrs.Oz (Mar 20, 2008)

Personally I would go now. I'm 37 weeks and just got the stomach bug last weekend. All it took was less than a day of vomiting/the other end issues for my dehydration to be severe enough to start contractions and for me to need two bags of IV fluid. They couldn't even find the veins in my hand or wrist to do an IV initially.

Add to the mix that you're already dealing with bad m/s and nursing (btdt with both of those







) and I think you need to go asap.


----------



## kalirush (Jun 14, 2005)

IV fluids are a beautiful thing. Also, it's easy for us to get really, really dehydrated when we're pregnant, much less nursing. If you're thinking about going, it's probably time.


----------



## Justice2 (Mar 18, 2003)

You don't want dehydration to last for too long because it can cause contractions. Severe dehydration isn't just bad for you baby. Have you tried freezing fruit? I had severe morning sickness with Justice and the only thing I could keep down was frozen fruit. I would peel and orange and freeze it for about 15 minutes to get it very, very cold and then I could eat it without nausea. If you can't eat that, measure how much you are peeing. If you aren't using the bathroom very often, you should get some IV fluids. Are you using a midwife? An OB? They may be able to treat you in the office instead of going to the hospital. Good luck! I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## sunflwrmoonbeam (Oct 9, 2006)

I'd go now. I had one episode of severe vomiting and my doctor said that if I started getting light headed, really sluggish, or having 'bad thoughts' (that scared me!), I should head to the hospital. Got light headed, so we went. They hooked me up to an IV and I was home within 2 hours, and have only rarely thrown up since (it also helped that I was at 13 weeks).


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

Thanks guys.

I went. They gave me 2 bags of fluids and Zofran. I feel a lot better, and it is a huge relief to not be vomiting and having diahrea.


----------



## herins (May 2, 2008)

I'm glad you went and are feeling better. I waited too long during my last pregnancy and will never hesitate to go in again!


----------



## mbravebird (May 9, 2005)

Oh, I'm glad you went. It's amazing how much better IV fluids can make you feel. Feel better!!


----------



## deenamathew (Jul 25, 2014)

If you fallow these tips you don't get dehydration problem
Drinking a cup of water (150-180 ml), for every hour you are awake, is a great way to get your daily quota of H2O.
Include juices, soups and coconut water in your daily diet.

Still If you feel like dehydrated then go to hospital. Here is a good article about how to stay hydrate during pregnancy http://www.momjunction.com/articles/serious-signs-symptoms-of-dehydration-during-pregnancy_0087995/


----------

